#ubuntu-lb 2011-01-27
<Jad-J> wazzaaaaaa33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<Jad-J> :P
<Jad-J> yalla brb dares
<rapacity> :p
#ubuntu-lb 2012-01-23
<dabukalam> !arabic
<lubotu3> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<dabukalam> !bot
<lubotu3> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-lb's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dabukalam> o.0
#ubuntu-lb 2013-01-23
 * Mi` is away: Stripping and stuff
 * Mi` is back (gone 00:01:50)
 * Mi` is away: 
